# Im Learning Japanese,What Would Be A Good Book To Learn It.



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

Im Currently Reading Everyday Japanese,By Edward Schwars And Reiko Ezawa.Here's The Link To The Book,
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Everyday-...eryday+japanese

What Books Would You Recommend To Go More Deeply Into Learning To Read And Write This Language?
P.Sost A Link To The Book If You Can,Or Just Name The Book


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2010)

Moved to a more appropriate area.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Moved to a more appropriate area.


Thanks


----------



## gumbyscout (Jul 13, 2010)

My Japanese class at college uses the Genki series for the intro and intermediate courses. They are random, but I like them.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

Learn Japanese:New College Text,Vol 1,Would That Be A Good Book?
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Learn-Jap...o+Read+Japanese


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Japanese Verbs & Essentials of Grammar, Second Edition.

Japanese will take years to learn, you'll have to do more than learn just from books.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Japanese Verbs & Essentials of Grammar, Second Edition.
> 
> Japanese will take years to learn, you'll have to do more than learn just from books.


I Know,Im Thinking Of Taking Classes In College Though.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic, but Is there some reason why you capitalize every word that you type?


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

uuh....probably cause in writing class i dont capitalize important words,so now i capitalize every word to make sure im capitalizing the important stuff


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sorry to go off topic, but Is there some reason why you capitalize every word that you type?




I was sooo gonna ask that XD


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sorry to go off topic, but Is there some reason why you capitalize every word that you type?


Oh,And You Don't Have To Apologize You're A Mod.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Did It Again


----------



## rancor01 (Jul 13, 2010)

You can read all the books you want, and take all the classes available, but nothing will ever compare to living here.  Seriously - I learned more Japanese within the first month of living here than I did in 4 years of university.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Oh,And You Don't Have To Apologize You're A Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, that's not precisely true.  
Being part of the staff doesn't excuse us from the rules.
If anything, we're supposed to adhere to them more than the regular members, and lead by example. 

to return to the topic:
I've not really looked into books on learning Japanese, but I considered trying My Japanese Coach on the DS. 
You might want to look into this, if you have a DS


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've tried that game,its alright,but i dont think i would use it.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

rancor01 said:
			
		

> You can read all the books you want, and take all the classes available, but nothing will ever compare to living here.  Seriously - I learned more Japanese within the first month of living here than I did in 4 years of university.


What If I Use Rosseta Stone?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> rancor01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You mean Rosetta Stone. It helps a lot, but you'll have to do slow lessons to memorize it all.

Mine was too expensive, so I pirated it XD


----------



## KingAsix (Jul 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Japanese Verbs & Essentials of Grammar, Second Edition.
> 
> Japanese will take years to learn, you'll have to do more than learn just from books.



I think this is the book I have/im currently using and this is an excellent book. I don't know what edition I have *goes to confirm if the above mention book is the book he is talking about*  Yep  it is and its the 2nd edition. I so recommend this book. I carry with me wherever I may want to practice. Im currently trying to learn my hiragana syllables. Im hoping my college has japanese classes thought


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Want To Get That Book But At Barnes And Noble They Only Have The 3rd Edition,Which Was Released Last Month.


----------



## matsurisan (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm pretty down the road of learning Japanese.

From my experience, this stuff is pretty good:

Genki: An integrated course in elementary japanese.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/GENKI-Integrated-E...5399&sr=8-5

https://www.amazon.co.jp/GENKI-Integrated-E...5399&sr=8-2

Anki: Spaced repetition tool (free software).

http://www.ichi2.net/anki/

The Dictionary: NTC's New Japanese-English Character Dictionary (aka Halpern).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/NTCs-New-Japanese-...4676&sr=8-9


----------



## DJ91990 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just want to learn enough Japanese to be able to play...say a Japanese Pokemon game (That uses mostly common and small words). I just want to know enough to learn the ropes, (I.E, what each "Character" in the "Character Set" is and how to Read/Write words and basic concepts of basic, daily used Japanese words) I want to be able to communicate in the language but be able to learn it just by experience alone after I have reached the "Kindergarden" level of reading/writing Japanese.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I just want to learn enough Japanese to be able to play...say a Japanese Pokemon game (That uses mostly common and small words). I just want to know enough to learn the ropes, (I.E, what each "Character" in the "Character Set" is and how to Read/Write words and basic concepts of basic, daily used Japanese words) I want to be able to communicate in the language but be able to learn it just by experience alone after I have reached the "Kindergarden" level of reading/writing Japanese.


shoudnt you have made your own topic instead of posting here?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why do you keep double posting >_<
I thought I recommended that book to Jin or someone else who asked about learning Japanese, I absolutely love it.

Yes, I stole the Stone XD


----------



## Cyan (Jul 13, 2010)

I know someone who learned Japanese only with learning books and could read text books few month later. With motivation and perseverance you can do everything !
He recommended me (I still haven't bought it) this grammar book, saying grammar was very nicely explained and classified :


A Dictionary of Basic Japanese Grammar (Vol. 1)
(nihongo kihon bunpou jiten)
By seiichi makino & michio tsutsui 
Editions THE JAPAN TIMES 
ISBN-10 : 4-7890-0454-6
ISBN-13 : 978-4789004541

I looked at amazon, user's comments are very good.

You can see 2 scanned pages from this book here :
http://chiba.davidcochard.fr/apprendre-le-...-bibliographie/
look for "page 1, page 2"
Looking for "must" in English index gets you to these 2 pages.

Editor's preview : http://bookclub.japantimes.co.jp/pdf/0454.pdf


Vol2 exists too (which is much harder than "intermediate"):
A Dictionary of Intermediate Japanese Grammar
?????????, ??? (nihongo kihon bunpou jiten, chuukyuuhen)
Authors : Seiichi Makino & Michio Tsutsui
Editor : The Japan Times
ISBN : 4-7890-0775-8


As the titles says, it's only a dictionary when you are looking for grammar, not a linear learning course.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 13, 2010)

my advise is get the JPT level 4 (grammer, kanji) related books
i know it might be a little too advance
but thats what you should aim for


----------



## Issac (Jul 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> my advise is get the JPT level 4 (grammer, kanji) related books
> i know it might be a little too advance
> but thats what you should aim for



Don't you mean level 1? (the hardest)

Oh, And I take e-mail lessons through a man (with the female name) megumi nanasawa... I think they are good! Sure, you'll have to think a bit to understand what he means some times, but you understand his way of explaining in time.
http://island.geocities.jp/nihongogumi/
There you can see the first three lessons, which are very basic, and send your replies to him, and after a while you will get the results back corrected. (i recommend the versions using japanese characters instead of romaji).
I forgot the price, but it is very well worth it! It is a total of 40 lessons and additional review exercises. (so far I got: Lesson 1, L2, L3, L4, Review 3/4, L5, L6, Review 5/6, L7... so in this pattern: it'll be 19 review exercises along with the 40 lessons).
Oh, and when you are done with these, you can take a 20 lessons advanced course... but he doesn't want to talk about it until you are done with the first course. I highly recommend it!


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 13, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahhahahahahahahha
i have no idea how good is his japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so i recommended level 4


----------



## Issac (Jul 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, Well JLPT level 4 isn't that advanced really...  (well Level 5 it is called now even!) so check out this site to see some info and study tips for it: http://www.jlptstudy.com/N5/


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna get level 4 books


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 14, 2010)

arigatou godzaimas for all the books suggestions,sayonara


----------

